# YAM to step back in time



## HenryBHough (Nov 8, 2015)

OK, I'm addicted to England.  Yes, I get there at least once, sometimes twice, each year.  Pretty country (once away from London) and full of FREE museums of world class quality.

Last week I returned to an old favourite, YAM - Yorkshire Air Museum.  It's a former RAF bomber base (it had American B52s in the cold war).  A good part of it has been preserved as it was in about 1945.  There are aircraft back to the earliest days of flight and up to recent "atomic bombers" (Vickers Victor) but my favorite is the World War II collection, probably because it's in keeping with the historic atmosphere:

World War Two Aircraft






The bomber is a Halifax, actually a composite made from the wreckage of several that crashed returning from raids on Germany. Beneath the wing, a Messerschmidt ME109.

If you enjoy this stuff then open a separate browser window and go to this site for music to accompany your web adventure:


There's an ancient "Tannoy" attached to the control tower - they run Vera Lynn and other World War II music softly but continuously.  It's right near a fully functional NAAFI where you can get breakfast or lunch, same menu as was served to the crews resident at the base.

Nice escape from the idiocy of American (and British) politics!

Anyone want a few more similar "essays" on English historic sites?  If so, say it below else I won't waste your time any further.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2015)

In Texas is the Confederate Air Force, which is comprised of WWII planes that are US, Japanese, German and English...They do a summer tour...


----------



## Disir (Nov 27, 2015)

I love England.  I've been once.  Politics are all jacked up but the people are awesome.  I'm down with essays.


----------

